# Allergies and thyroid problems



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wondering this
anyone familiar with the CROCK and MINK lines?
I was wondering is their any thyroid and allergy problems in those lines


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is Crok, not crock.









I have owned both a Crok granddaughter and a Mink granddaughter and neither had allergies. I have owned dogs with allergies that carried no Mink. I have known a number of dogs with huge allergy issues that carried no Mink and some that did. So, I would say that it is no more an issue with that line than any other. I have not faced thyroid issues with any dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My male is out of Crok and Mink. He's now 7. No allergies, no thyroid problems. So far none of his progeny have had any issues either. 

My first stud male apparently threw allergies, as there was at least 1 pup in the 3 litters he sired for me that had allergies (diff. females/lines) but he had no mink or crok either.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've also owned a Crok granddaughter and several greatgrandkids of Mink through other Mink sons (not Crok). No allergies or thyroid problems in any of them.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thyroid issues can either be stress related or genetic.

What specific tests has the vet done?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry about the spelling of CROK OH well what can I say LOL

I just had the blood drawn and sent to Jean Dodd it's the new t5 panel

He also has had the basic blood drawn all down the middle in values

They re expressed his anals had done them on thurs and he was still scooting on the rug in circles....and I pointed out the missed hair loss they she missed on Thurs also... so now he ahs antihistamines to take for his itchy skin.....here is another point
on thursday he weighed only 59 lbs but 4 days later he is 64?

I wish there was another vet in town they all suck...........


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

i have a grandaughter of dolf vh ming(2-2 MINK), no allergies, healthy...as far as I know siblings are too and aunts who are sired by dolf vh ming are healthy too.

have seen allergies from a female from her grandam who also goes to crok but have seen many who haven't.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a Crok grandson (Kelso) and no allergies or thyroid issues that I am aware of
He is 2.5 yrs old, great overall health
Kelso's sire (Crok son) had no allergies or thyroid issues that I was aware of either


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kathy,

I'm just curious. With the dozens of dogs in a pedigree that contribute genetics to any one dog, why would you specifically ask about just Crok/Mink?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

My vet has a strong theory about thyroid issues being linked to the rabies vaccine. I think there is something on Jean Dodd's website about the topic.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhausMy vet has a strong theory about thyroid issues being linked to the rabies vaccine. I think there is something on Jean Dodd's website about the topic.


There was a study (the Hayward study) that showed that thyroid antibodies increased after rabies vaccination. That study was done years ago, and your vet may have that in the back of his/her mind.

That is also one reason why it is said that you shouldn't test a thyroid until a couple of months after a rabies vaccination.


----------

